

Beautiful knowledge: Complicated numbers made simple - m-i-l
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-32299402

======
SimplyUseless
Full credit for the infographics to
[http://www.informationisbeautiful.net](http://www.informationisbeautiful.net)

Beautiful Infographics is something everyone needs to allow information to be
ingested and be sharable across social media.

------
gilney
As a Brazilian, I'd only avoid talking about religion with strangers (in a
meal or not) . Others subjects are usually fine.

~~~
SimplyUseless
As an Indian, I guess the difference between you and me would be...

you don't lick your fingers and complement food while I will lick my fingers
but instead of complement, I will pay.

